# SimCity 5 Straßen Bug



## TheGamerzZ (18. März 2013)

*SimCity 5 Straßen Bug*

Hi,

Aufgrund eines Bugs kann ich die Regionstraße nicht mit meiner Stadtstaße verbinden... Da liegen 2 Gegenstände vllt liegt es daran. Was kann ich den tun?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (18. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Straßen Bug*

Ist leider ein Bug den du nicht umgehen kannst, probier die Straße abzureißen und versuch es von der anderen Richtung aus zu bauen 
(bzw. ein stückchen verschieben, sieht hässlich aus, aber Bug ist Bug :/ )


----------



## TheGamerzZ (18. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Straßen Bug*



ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Ist leider ein Bug den du nicht umgehen kannst, probier die Straße abzureißen und versuch es von der anderen Richtung aus zu bauen
> (bzw. ein stückchen verschieben, sieht hässlich aus, aber Bug ist Bug :/ )



Abreißen geht nicht, da die Straße zur Region gehört. Von der anderen Seite hab ich schon probiert bringt auch nichts...


----------



## ParaD0x1 (18. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Straßen Bug*

okay? .. dann vielleicht mal den Teil da komplett abreißen und neu hinpflanzen?


----------



## TheGamerzZ (18. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Straßen Bug*



ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> okay? .. dann vielleicht mal den Teil da komplett abreißen und neu hinpflanzen?



Hab ich auch schon Probiert, drei Straßen da sind jetzt kommplett weg geht trotzdem nicht -.-'


----------



## Rapolution (23. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Straßen Bug*

Dieses kleine braun-graue ding kannste einfach mit dem Abreiss-tool abreißen und dann kannste die Straße bauen.


----------

